# Craftsman gear (?) problem



## SHB (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a 2004 Craftsmen 24788790, 9 HP, 28" two stage machine. The problem is that it does not go into reverse and first gear revs too high and the snow blower goes too fast in first. Does anyone know how to diagnose this problem? I'd appreciate any help. In addition the snow blower leaks oil, it is not overfilled. Stephen


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like the shifter needs cleaned and possibly adjusted.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WHAT SHYRP said. ALOHA from the unfrozen TUNDRA..


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum SBH. There are a few different areas that could be leaking oil, could you take a picture or describe where the leak appears to be coming from??


----------

